
Death by metoo hits Toronto startup Planswell - paddywack12
https://betakit.com/planswell-ceo-attributes-company-downfall-to-social-media-storm-in-investor-email/
======
planetzero
It seems there are only ever allegations, the anonymous person gets what they
want (a person fired, a career ruined, and in this case, 50+ people lose their
job), and we move on without actually finding out the truth. Even if the truth
is that it never happened, many people don't care and are still steadfast in
their beliefs.

Social media mob justice doesn't help society and many innocent people get
hurt in the process.

~~~
blacksqr
>It seems there are only ever allegations

The company hired a third party to investigate, the accused person left the
company of his own accord without contesting the allegations, the CEO made a
public statement that he found the allegations credible. What in your opinion
remains to be done in terms of "finding out the truth"?

~~~
bewuethr
Additionally, the "anonymous person" isn't anonymous any longer as they have
updated their twitter to use their real identity.

------
downerending
The original post seems to be gone, but here's the best summary I could find
of the accusations:

[https://betakit.com/anonymous-medium-post-raises-
allegations...](https://betakit.com/anonymous-medium-post-raises-allegations-
of-sexual-harassment-at-planswell/)

(from link)

In the Medium post, Jane Doe alleges that they began interacting with Wickware
after expressing interest in video and marketing at Planswell, and began
pitching ideas to the CMO.

“My interactions with Michael eventually led to me being sexually harassed by
him,” the Medium post alleges.

Wickware, in a position of power as a co-founder and C-suite executive,
“consistently pushed boundaries in an effort to get closer to me,” asking if
“I wanted to sext with him,” and refusing to “leave me alone when I asked him
to on numerous occasions,” the post alleges.

Feeling pressured into appeasing Wickware, Jane Doe claims that the two
entered into an affair.

“I so deeply wish I was in a healthier mental state to understand what was
happening and to have put a stop to Michael’s behaviour in an ethical manner,”
the post reads.

